# Yayyyy, my neighbor is switching to RAW!!!



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

My neighbor who has two little Cairn/Pom mixes (cutest dogs I ever did see!) is switching to raw after our discussion at the field today! She is going to go with the K9 Kraving for convenience. I gave her a chub to try and she is going to switch her dogs right away from Eukaneba! I'm so glad because her dogs are absolutely adorable and Lou's best friends, even though Lou is afraid of them when they nip at her LOL and they can't weigh more than 3-5 lbs each!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Awesome!! My sister is going to try raw in Sept. She's started with some pork necks every now and then and will look into going full raw next month for her corgi and pit. Yay!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I love when other people actually listen to the health benefits without the (you are crazy) look behind their eyes







She is doting on her dogs like I am with Lulu so I am very glad she is switching for their health!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I know! Lola (corgi) and Amos (pittie) are my sisters kids too...my mom and dad only have grand dogs!!!

When we went to Missouri I was talking about the raw and how great they do on it, especially Duncan who in a week had all white teeth and a shiney coat! At first she was like "ooookaaay!" but she called me the other night asking me about pork necks and if they were okay, I said yes and joked I'd switch her to raw before it was over with! She was like, probably by Sept I'll be talking to you about what all I need to do. I'm glad to not be the only "nut" in the family!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL







I was showing them Lou's teeth, made Lou stop playing and come to me and lifted her "lips" up and they are sparkling white, not a trace of color or tarter with perfect gums (I know she's a pup still, but I have seen pups with really discolored teeth!). I told her they will never have to go to a dentist or brush their teeth if she switches to raw. (hopefully I am right







)


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I keep showing DH Dunc's teeth...he's about nine so the tartar build up was there (I'm a bad pup mom and never had his teeth cleaned) but after a two or three weeks on raw they are ALMOST as white as Anna's! It's crazy! About as crazy as the looks I get when I talk about it...people just don't get it!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL know what you mean, I have talked to many people but this is my first "convert"







I almost had her smell Lou's breath which is now odorless but thought that may be taking it a little too far


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

LOL! I know! 

Actually the girl who petsat for me when we went out of town has made several comments (I work with her) that she was amazed at the lack of doggie breath/doggie odor when she came to watch them...at first she was like "okay, so I'm feeding them raw chicken and meat..." but when she said she saw how much they gobbled it up and the lack of smells she was amazed! 

I'm just working on her to get a dog, then I'll work on getting her to feed it raw.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats Lisa!







Glad to hear you have made a great raw convert. You should tell her to snoop around the forum for some extra reading.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL Jerz, well, her doggies are as far from GSD as you can get, but I will give her the link to here and have her check it out


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: StarryNiteLOL Jerz, well, her doggies are as far from GSD as you can get, but I will give her the link to here and have her check it out


The only place on the board that is GSD specific is the rescue section.

Many of us have non-GSDs and talk about them everywhere on the board!









She is more than welcome to join the board!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Lisa, K9 Kraving ROCKS!! Grimm started raw on that. It is a fantastic prepared raw product! I am hoping the little sweeties do great on it. Ask her to her join the board!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Lou is doing great on the K9 Kraving as well, with a chicken quarter for dinner. I will ask her to come here next time I see her. I'll bring my camera next time I go to the field with them to get a pics of her dogs, they truly are the cutest little things I have ever seen, look sort of like off white yorkies


----------

